

Federating Internet search - yungchin
http://oei.yungchin.nl/2009/06/14/federating-search/

======
joechung
What about Dogpile? (<http://dogpile.com>)

~~~
yungchin
I guess that solves half of the problem - allowing you to compare results
between engines should keep them "honest".

But the barrier to entry for a new engine would remain as high, or?

------
Raphael
So, do we get around the server costs by daisy chaining? Your search front end
queries a few search providers, which mix their own content with the cached
results from a few others, and so on.

------
yungchin
(This is my own, in case that wasn't already very clear... I hope for
forgiveness on the basis that it's not totally rubbish)

